# "Babe" Winkelman cited for unlawful deer hunt



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

"Babe" Winkelman cited for unlawful deer hunt	

FERGUS FALLS, Minn. (AP) - Donald "Babe" Winkelman, the TV host and columnist who promotes Minnesota's outdoors life, will likely pay a fine after being cited for allegedly using an illegal method to hunt deer.

http://www.kstp.com/article/view/142880/


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Not sure I see what he did wrong (at least under what I perceive to be Michigan Law-Minn. must be different)?  

We use walkie talkies during gun season to alert members of our party to deer moving in there direction (as well as general communication)...are we breaking the law?? Same question if pushing a field/swamp/woods, can I alert someone that I am coming or deer are coming via radio??


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey Darrin,

Michigan Law is different. Last I looked we still could use electronic devices for communication while afield.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

WHEW


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

thats a strange law its safer to hunt with a talkie


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

Ohio has similar restrictions. I try to remember to not even have our two way radios in the vehicle when we hunt in Ohio, just to avoid the appearance of doing wrong. It's interesting how each state has their own nuances (shooting hours, plugged guns, two way radios, scopes on muzzleloaders, etc.) for firearms deer hunting.


----------

